# صفحة الماء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أحاول فهم مصطلح «صفحة» في سياق نص مخطوط قديم في علم الحيل كي أترجمه
في ذاكرتي أن لهذه الكلمة معنى غير الصفيحة (الطبقة المعدنية)ـ
وقد وجدت مثالا في بيت شعر
تواضع تكن كالنجم لاح لناظر ......... على صفحات الماء وهو رفيع
فهل تعني سطح الماء أو بسيطه؟​


----------



## Bakr

أجل معناها سطح الماء..وجه الماء​


----------

